# I think I finally got my computer sold!



## tuxify

This one guy who sounded like he was scamming me sounds somewhat legit now. At first he said he was going to send me a check, and I was all "No thanks, I said cash and pickup only". But then he said that he would send the check, and once I cashed it I would send the computer. I had him send it to my dad's work, so theres really no chance of him stalking me... The worst thing that could happen is that I don't receive the check, and I keep trying, or the check is fake/won't work, and I won't send the computer.
BTW, he's buying it for the asked $1000


----------



## Motoxrdude

Dude... You know if that check bounces, you have to pay for it. It's a fraud and the bank holds you responsible for it. O and it will cash, but dont send the computer, it will eventually bounce.


----------



## tuxify

I think if we cash it right away, and it bounces, it'll be okay. My dad is helping me figure it out, and I won't do anything stupid. I'll keep that in mind though.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yeah ok, just keep in mind that the check might not bounce right away. O and dont send him any cash, like a "ill send you $1000 for your $600 computer and you send me $400 back" kinda things.


----------



## epidemik

That email still sounded sketchy...he didnt even know what he was buying. He called it a laptop a few times. 

Just be careful. Good luck


----------



## tuxify

Yeah, well I'll talk to my dad now and see what he says about bounced checks. 

*EDIT*
I checked with my parents. They say that we can check the check at the bank, and if the guy's account has sufficient funds, we get the cash. Once I have the cash in my hand, I will then ship the computer to him.

The worst thing that could happen is either I don't get the check or there's not enough money in his account, in which I lose nothing. This guy's got a lot to lose if the check works. Good thing I'm a nice guy and I'm going to send the computer once I get my cash.


----------



## Motoxrdude

tuxify said:


> Yeah, well I'll talk to my dad now and see what he says about bounced checks.
> 
> *EDIT*
> I checked with my parents. They say that we can check the check at the bank, and if the guy's account has sufficient funds, we get the cash. Once I have the cash in my hand, I will then ship the computer to him.
> 
> The worst thing that could happen is either I don't get the check or there's not enough money in his account, in which I lose nothing. This guy's got a lot to lose if the check works. Good thing I'm a nice guy and I'm going to send the computer once I get my cash.


I am telling you, wait a few weeks then send...


----------



## tuxify

How would that matter? If the bank checks to see if the guy has the money, he does, it takes it out, and gives it to me, how can I get screwed?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Ever see those scams "Ill send you $1000, once the check clears send me $400 back and the $600 computer"? They have ways to fraud checks and get them to clear initially. I am telling you, you should have never gotten into this mess. Deal with cash only and never accept bills over $20.


----------



## tuxify

If the bank clears the check and gives us the money from his account, how could it then take our money away? It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Motoxrdude

If he writes a false check and can trick the bank for a moment in time but when the bank inventory on there money and theri numbers wont add up and they will track it to your account and hold you responsible for it. Beleive me dude, i use to do a lot of private xbox work back in the day and this happened to me. I was selling a xbox for $230 and a guy wrote me a check for $300. I cashed it and sent him the xbox. After a week I received a phone call from my bank and they told me how i had an invalid balance and was accused of fraud. The $300 was deducted from my account and the xbox was gone, just like that. Just saying wait a week before sending it.


----------



## tuxify

Seems like if the person wrote a false check that tricked the bank, that would not only be illegal, but he could be arrested. Did you try to get your money back, or did you just let it go?
But I guess your right. It would be a good idea to wait a week. However, he has a shipping company that picks the package up and sends it to him. I guess I could just say that I need to make sure the check is valid, and that it might take a week to check it.


----------



## Motoxrdude

tuxify said:


> Seems like if the person wrote a false check that tricked the bank, that would not only be illegal, but he could be arrested. Did you try to get your money back, or did you just let it go?
> But I guess your right. It would be a good idea to wait a week. However, he has a shipping company that picks the package up and sends it to him. I guess I could just say that I need to make sure the check is valid, and that it might take a week to check it.



Dude that is scam. I am %1000 sure that is a scam. Call it off.


----------



## tuxify

How can you be so sure?


----------



## Jabes

do you have a number to call this guy at?


----------



## tuxify

Supposedly he lives out of town. I know it sounds a lot like a scam. If I get the check, I'm going to have the bank look at it (my parents say it should take a couple days), and then get the cash. If something happens to the money then, it's the bank's fault, not mine. If they find it fraudulent, it's fine by me. I just won't send the computer until I have cash in hand.


----------



## Motoxrdude

suit yourself.


----------



## tuxify

Think about it. The bank takes $1000 from his checking account, and gives it to me. How could, even a day later, his account fake that it had $1000 in it, if my bank got $1000 from it?


----------



## The_Other_One

Get the check, go to the bank, ask how long it takes to clear (typically a few days, maybe a week).  Once the bank can confirm the check's valid, all's good.  DO NOT do anything before that!


----------



## oregon

I think you're letting your desire get in the way of rational thought.... you really want to sell your computer. 1000$ is an amazing price. Almost too good. This guy is really shady, wanting you to ship it too him even though it's craigslist, and the check issue. 

BTW, banks give you money for a check right away. You simply give it to them, and they give you the cash. They don't clear it until awhile after. It doesn't really matter if his account doesn't have 1000$. You will still get the cash. And if it's fake, and they can't track him down, you may be held accountable for the money.


----------



## tuxify

The_Other_One said:


> Get the check, go to the bank, ask how long it takes to clear (typically a few days, maybe a week).  Once the bank can confirm the check's valid, all's good.  DO NOT do anything before that!



This is what I am planning on doing.



oregon said:


> I think you're letting your desire get in the way of rational thought.... you really want to sell your computer. 1000$ is an amazing price. Almost too good. This guy is really shady, wanting you to ship it too him even though it's craigslist, and the check issue.
> 
> BTW, banks give you money for a check right away. You simply give it to them, and they give you the cash. They don't clear it until awhile after. It doesn't really matter if his account doesn't have 1000$. You will still get the cash. And if it's fake, and they can't track him down, you may be held accountable for the money.



I think you might be right too. I'll see if the check even comes in the first place...


----------



## Kornowski

Wow, interesting, from what I've read, it does sound like it could be a little fake... I mean, if he kept calling it a laptop and he's asking you to ship it to him, and why on earth would anybody pay $1,000?


----------



## tuxify

Kornowski said:


> Wow, interesting, from what I've read, it does sound like it could be a little fake... I mean, if he kept calling it a laptop and he's asking you to ship it to him, and why on earth would anybody pay $1,000?



I'm pretty sure it is fake. If he does in fact send the check, and the bank validates it, I can't see how it could be. It is pretty suspicious though...

Maybe I should just try to sell it on CraigsList and tell this guy I am not longer interested?


----------



## BluePlum

Ask him to pay on paypal or you could do the spything were you ask him to leave it in a papper bag in a bin and walk away... then you pick it up find out it's a bomb..... ok just go with the paypal idear


----------



## PohTayToez

God, not to criticize you tuxify, but I think it's ridiculous how people can get tricked over and over by the same scams.  There are seriously only like 2 or 3 good scams out there, and scammer just keep reusing them, maybe dressing them up a bit differently, but essentially doing the same thing over and over to trick people.

The check you will receive will most definitely be a FAKE.  Yes, it will clear, yes the bank will give you the money, but when that check leads to a fake account and they figure that out in a few days or a couple of weeks or however long it might take, they will hold YOU responsible for that money, and YOU will be in debt to the bank.  

And while you think you might be protected because you might be able to get a phone number and an address for the guy, those don't mean anything.  The phone number is one of those $20 pay as you go phones that you can sign up for under any name.  And the address?  The guy probably has an agreement with someone such that he has packages delivered to their address and picks them up there, and gives them a small cut, but other than that they have nothing to do with the scam.  That way, if they're reported, they can just say that the scammer must have stole the package off of their doorstep.

Trust me,
It's a SCAM.


----------



## Trizoy

BUSTED...



> However, he has a shipping company that picks the package up and sends it to him.



If the guy overpays, and has a shipping company (jays overnight shipping) come and pick up the package.. This IS a scam. Nobody pays $1000 for a Laptop.. i mean desktop computer that has been used, with a check. AND has a shipping company pick it up from you locally, when he lives close by (craigslist). This guy is scamming...

You could think about doing something like this... 
http://www.newssocket.com/features/article/231/


----------



## Geoff

tuxify said:


> Seems like if the person wrote a false check that tricked the bank, that would not only be illegal, but he could be arrested. Did you try to get your money back, or did you just let it go?
> But I guess your right. It would be a good idea to wait a week. However, he has a shipping company that picks the package up and sends it to him. I guess I could just say that I need to make sure the check is valid, and that it might take a week to check it.


That is exactly what happened to this guy here: http://www.computerforum.com/104911-i-think-somebody-trying-scam-my-mom.html

He will send you more money then it cost, in hopes of getting some money back.



The_Other_One said:


> Get the check, go to the bank, ask how long it takes to clear (typically a few days, maybe a week).  Once the bank can confirm the check's valid, all's good.  DO NOT do anything before that!


Thats what I would do, although I would ask various banks as well to ensure it's valid, and ask what would happen if it was a fraud.



BTW, do you know where the computer is getting shipped to?


----------



## PohTayToez

Trizoy said:


> You could think about doing something like this...
> http://www.newssocket.com/features/article/231/





Different type of scam... I remember reading that one some time ago.  That scam has to do the final target being the item, while this one is aimed at scamming money.

I originally skimmed through too quick, I didn't even see the part about the 3rd party shipper... that's a red light when it comes to scams.


----------



## tuxify

Crap guys... So should I just email and say I'll rip up the check when it gets here? Should I say something like "SCREW YOU?!" or should I keep the niceness factor?


----------



## mep916

[-0MEGA-];835321 said:
			
		

> and ask what would happen if it was a fraud.



That's exactly what I would do too, Tuxify. Talk to a manager at the bank. Describe, in detail, your situation. If there's any possiblity that you could be held liable (for any wrongs committed by the buyer), it would be best that you wait to sell the computer to someone that is more legitimate. 

Good Luck!


----------



## PohTayToez

mep916 said:


> That's exactly what I would do too, Tuxify. Talk to a manager at the bank. Describe, in detail, your situation. If there's any possiblity that you could be held liable (for any wrongs committed by the buyer), it would be best that you wait to sell the computer to someone that is more legitimate.
> 
> Good Luck!



There's really no question about it, this scam happens all the time, and the victim is always liable for every penny.

As for what to do, it doesn't really matter, as long as you don't send him the money.  If you reply with hostility then he'll know you've figured it out, or maybe he'll think you've been playing him along, and he'll just go on to the next person.  If you reply calmly and still say you know it's a scam it'll be the same result.


----------



## tlarkin

If it is a scam, call the police and file a report.  There could already be warrants out for this person's arrest if they are out scamming people.  If it sounds too good to be true, it always is.  I have had people try to scam me off of ebay before (and half.com) and I always got around it by saying I only accept paypal or cashiers checks and I don't ship until the money is in my account.

You can always have your bank check on these things as a free service, and I use it when I needed to.

I used to sell all sorts of computer parts and software on ebay several years back.  I had people email me and say they will just send me the money directly, whats my address and things like that.  All of those are scams.


----------



## mep916

Why isn't he paying cash or using paypal? Has he offered you an explanation? As everyone else has stated, it's most likely a scam, but it wouldn't hurt to find out, IMO. And yes, as tlarkin mentioned, if you confirm he's up to no good, report him to the police.


----------



## PohTayToez

Reporting to the police won't do a thing... all of the guy's information will be fake and near impossible to trace, and it's not worth the investment they'd have to put in to catch him.  I get people trying to scam me nearly every day, the only thing you can really do is either ignore it or bait them and make them waste their time.


----------



## tlarkin

PohTayToez said:


> Reporting to the police won't do a thing... all of the guy's information will be fake and near impossible to trace, and it's not worth the investment they'd have to put in to catch him.  I get people trying to scam me nearly every day, the only thing you can really do is either ignore it or bait them and make them waste their time.



No, it could actually help.  If said con artist were operating under several different aliases, they may have a file on that person.  You'd be surprised what one police report could actually do.  My parents own commercial property in the city.  They filed a police report about some bums loitering or something.  Turned out the guy had like 4 warrants out for him, and they had no way of really tracking a homeless person.

It may not help that much, but it at least puts a paper trail on that alias.  Sooner or later they may go back to that alias and get busted.  Not all criminals are super smart.  I mean our prison population grows more and more every day.


----------



## tuxify

I could always not send him the computer altogether. Turn the scam on him...


----------



## Geoff

tuxify said:


> I could always not send him the computer altogether. Turn the scam on him...


Of course if the check is fake then it wouldn't really matter.

If you want to have a little fun, send him an empty box filled with useless crap instead


----------



## tuxify

Haha, I'll try that!


----------



## Jabes

roflmfao do it


----------



## tuxify

But what if I send him the box full of crap, try to cash the check, and it works?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Wow tux, I have been telling you it was a scam for the longest time and you still didnt beleive me until someone else came along and told you the same exact thing.

But seriously, go around your block and ask people if you can pick up there dog poop, free of charge, and put it into a box and send it to him.


----------



## Geoff

Even though I suggested it, you may run into problems if it turns out the buyer is actually legit.


----------



## vroom_skies

tuxify said:


> But what if I send him the box full of crap, try to cash the check, and it works?



Well, then you just scammed a perfect legit buyer, congrats.


----------



## Motoxrdude

But how legit is "I will send you a check, and a private shipping company will pick it up; o and here is $1000, more then you asked, for your troubles"...


----------



## tuxify

Actually I asked $1000 for it, but he didn't really seem to care how much it was.


----------



## PohTayToez

tuxify said:


> Actually I asked $1000 for it, but he didn't really seem to care how much it was.



Hmm... that's not suspicious.


And, again, I repeat, if there is something about a private shipper involved then YOU WILL NEVER ACTUALLY HAVE TO SEND HIM THE ITEM.  If the item is getting 'picked' up by the private shipper then the dude will never come.  What will happen is that instead of $1000 he'll send you something like $1500 and tell you that the $500 is payment for the shipper and then the 'shipper' will get in contact with you and give you directions to wire the $500 to him and then you'll never hear of them (I say 'them', but it's really the same person) again.


----------



## tuxify

Yeah, he said the check was for $3000, because that's what he usually dealt with... Jeasus... I feel like such a dumbass now. Good thing I haven't sent the computer yet.


----------



## Jabes

wow yea 3000 thats a big scam time for a crap box


----------



## Motoxrdude

Tell him you have a change in address and to send the money to the address of a local police station.


----------



## tuxify

Haha! Well I guess I'll try to cash the check, send him a box full of crap, and if the bank makes me pay back the cash, I lost nothing, but if not, I scammed an asshole


----------



## epidemik

tuxify said:


> I scammed an asshole



...and h'll come after you. You'll go to jail and it turns out you do end up getting the worse end of the deal


----------



## Motoxrdude

tuxify said:


> Haha! Well I guess I'll try to cash the check, send him a box full of crap, and if the bank makes me pay back the cash, I lost nothing, but if not, I scammed an asshole



Dont cash the check dude.


----------



## Jabes

don't do anything


----------



## epidemik

Call the police and hide.


----------



## Geoff

The check is obviously fraudulent if he sent you a $300 check for a $1000 computer.  I would just play along and say you are going to wire it and such, make him pay something out of his pocket


----------



## jimkonow

this is just a big thing waiting to explode, and i dont wanna see you go to jail over something stupid like this. we'd miss you at CF, just tell the guy the deal's off....use ebay, only ship within the USA (or whatever your country is).


----------



## tuxify

I'll bring my laptop to jail... Wait... I don't have a laptop... NOO!!!


----------

